# Bloodworms, brine shrimp...



## Isrolina (Sep 16, 2012)

Do live bearers eat brine shrimp and/or bloodworms??:betta:


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

They do but you should limit it to a few times a month. IIRC most live bearing fishes common in the trade are omnivorous, leaning more towards plant matter. I would wait for more answers but an every now and then snack would be ok


----------



## Sayonarax (Aug 17, 2012)

Brine shrimp is good for fry growth in live bearers. You can treat it to your adults to it once in a while. As for the blood worms, i cant say as ive never seen anyone recommend it with their diet.


----------



## Aeten (Aug 4, 2012)

Fish eat pretty much anything that fits in their mouth, lol.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Livebearers are a big group. Some are carnivores, and some eat only plants. Then, there are all the species in between.
Most of the commonly available ones will eat brine shrimp, but I don't suggest bloodworms as they are low roughage foods. Platys, swords, guppies and especially mollies like their fiber and roughage, and there isn't a lot of that in a bloodworm. If you do feed them, I would go for a roughage meal after - use a high fiber flake the next day.


----------



## Isrolina (Sep 16, 2012)

navigator black said:


> Livebearers are a big group. Some are carnivores, and some eat only plants. Then, there are all the species in between.
> Most of the commonly available ones will eat brine shrimp, but I don't suggest bloodworms as they are low roughage foods. Platys, swords, guppies and especially mollies like their fiber and roughage, and there isn't a lot of that in a bloodworm. If you do feed them, I would go for a roughage meal after - use a high fiber flake the next day.


I use omega 1. 


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Isrolina said:


> Do live bearers eat brine shrimp and/or bloodworms??:betta:


Hello Is...

My "Livebearers" are real meateaters. I feed them mostly frozen brine shrimp and bloodworms and there are combination frozen meats available. Include some shrimp pettets and some the veggie wafers and you have a real healthy variety.

I feed only on Wednesdays and Saturdays and just what will be eaten in a minute or two. The rest of the week, the fish are foraging for leftovers. Keeps the fish healthy and dissolved nutrients to a minimum, so no water chemistry issues and no visible algae. 

B


----------



## Isrolina (Sep 16, 2012)

BBradbury said:


> Hello Is...
> 
> My "Livebearers" are real meateaters. I feed them mostly frozen brine shrimp and bloodworms and there are combination frozen meats available. Include some shrimp pettets and some the veggie wafers and you have a real healthy variety.
> 
> ...


Guppies eat veggie wafers?


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Isrolina said:


> Guppies eat veggie wafers?


Hello again Is...

Absolutely. The algae on my floating Anacharis plants is a favorite and so are the different veggie wafers I feed my Corydoras. Livebearers are omnivores. "Omni" means everything. They'll eat both animal and plant material. Just like most of us.

B


----------

